# Poodle hair...It's everywhere!!



## JacksMommy22 (Mar 10, 2011)

I brush Jack about every other day (it seems to relax him). I noticed that since we've had him, his hair is on everything. I know Poodles loose their hair but I didn't think it was going to all over the place. Is this from too much brushing? He has a short coat now but in the winter I let it grow out. Does that matter? Any advice?
Thanks so much!
JacksMommy22


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

How old is Jack? Shedding is unusual. My poodle does not shed and has never shed. When he was going through his coat change, some hair would come out in the comb or brush (the puppy hair that was coming out), but he still didn't shed around the house or anything.


----------



## JacksMommy22 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there,
Jack is 4 yrs old. When I do brush him there is a lot of hair in the brush. I know it's odd, I wondered why there was always hair on my clothes, jacket, rugs, it's just everywhere. I asked my husband who had a standard poodle before. He said that his first poodle never shed like this either. Does this have anything to do with breeding? Jack was a rescue and not in the greatest condition. Parts of his coat are very wirey and some parts of him are very soft. Is that typical of the breed? He's my first Standard and I didn't have any experience with them prior to Jack so I'm not too sure.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Bella has never shed. I only get minimal hair in the comb/brush. She does have different 'feel' of hair, though. She is only two, but I keep wondering if all the soft parts will eventually be replaced with the wirey or coarser type.

Are you sure he's 100% poodle?


----------



## spoosrgreat (Jan 9, 2011)

Maybe Jack is a doodle? If you are sure he is %100 poodle, I would guess that he has a medical condition.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Mine dont shed either I would guess that he is not 100% pure poodle or that he has some skin problem


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Newt doesn't shed either and the only time I get hair in the comb is if I'm working through a tangle and some hair pulls out. I've never had hair on any of the surfaces she lays on or my clothing. And that's even with her not so tightly curled coat


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm also guessing that it is either he's not 100% poodle or a medical condition. Lots of doodles are 75% poodle (doodle bred back to a poodle). 

I never find poodle hair anywhere but the slicker brush, and what little there is in the brush looks like dryer lint. 

I would maybe have a vet check thyroid levels if he's showing any other symptoms (under or overweight? lots of scratching? )

Is his tail docked? Most doodles aren't docked; most (but not all) purebred poodles are. Also, did you get him from an all-breed rescue? Some shelters/rescues are kind of clueless about breed identification (and this is understandable). When the Obamas got a Portie, the rescue-only crowd was talking about how many Porties were available on Petfinder, but most of them were either mixes or doodles.

The other medical possibility is that if he was severely malnourished, he might still be losing hair from that. A good diet and some TLC should resolve that.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Jacksmommy22 has some pictures of Jack in an album on her profile. He looks pretty poodley to me (but like FP said, lots of doodles are almost all poodle anyway) It also looks like his tail is docked (to my unprofessional eye).


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

plumcrazy said:


> Jacksmommy22 has some pictures of Jack in an album on her profile. He looks pretty poodley to me (but like FP said, lots of doodles are almost all poodle anyway) It also looks like his tail is docked (to my unprofessional eye).


Plum, I agree on both counts--he looks to be all poodle to me, and that's a docked tail. 

Jacksmommy, was he malnourished before you got him? If you haven't had him long, I would see if a good diet and maybe a little fish oil doesn't stop the shedding. Otherwise, a trip to the vet might be in order. 

Does he have any sort of odor? There is a condition that standards can get called sebaceous adenitis that can cause their hair to fall out. But people who have seen it firsthand say that the clues are a "moth-eaten" appearance and a peculiar odor. 

He looks like a real sweetheart, BTW, and looks sooo happy to be in your care. Bless you for rescuing him.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Not really helpful but I have a poodle client who sheds and he IS 100% poodle. He has some food allergies and they finally got it all worked out what he was allergic to and he's on the proper food and is cleaned regularly and in perfect heath now, he STILL sheds - Alot. He was here yesterday in fact for a groom and you would have thought I had a lab or something in the tub there was black hair everywhere. I can run my hand down him wet and pull gently and get hair out. Tons of hair comes out when I brush him. 

Anyway I wonder if some poodles do just shed, *shrugs* I know he isn't a mix and he came from a good breeder but he sheds. So far he is the only poodle I have met that sheds and wasn't a mix.


----------

